
Inside the Magic Library at the Conjuring Arts Research Center - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/conjuring-arts-research-center
======
reitanqild
If anyone here is really into magic I have a question, I don't really want you
to tell me an answer (you wont anyway) but rather what to search for to find
the answers.

One trick I have seen that seems completely _magic_ :

\- magician showing the cards asking spectator to think of one, then shuffling
the cards and shortly after producing _the_ card. The point is the spectator
didn't touch it, didn't speak, didn't have to follow steps. The only obvious
explanation is that is was rigged bit given the circumstances that doesn't
make sense.

Obviously I missed something. It must have been a wonderful force of some kind
and it still annoys me 5 years after.

~~~
cpchen
I'm going to be coy here: that's a classic in magic, with many possible
solutions!

~~~
cpchen
Just as a tangent: what you posed is an example of what the magic community
refers to as a problem (what the spectator sees). Magicians then try to come
up with a method that satisfies all the constraints specified in the problem.

------
kruhft
Science is that Mathematization of Magick.

